# Direct USB conection to a stock 2005.5 Jetta



## StreetPunisher (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I'm looking for a way to conect my portable hard drive with USB 2.0 connection to my 2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5. My stereo has the 6-Disc Changer in dash built in, and I'm wondering how to do it. Does anyone know how to achive this. Also, I'm looking to do it myself so a guide to remove the stereo will be greatly appreciated. Thank you all before hand


----------



## StreetPunisher (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Direct USB conection to a stock 2005.5 Jetta (StreetPunisher)*

Ok I already found a post where they explain how to remove the dash stereo in detail. Now i guess my question would be what kind of adapter can I use to connect a usb?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Direct USB conection to a stock 2005.5 Jetta (StreetPunisher)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

